# Ajude na tradução dos man-pages e info-pages para o pt_BR

## Genix Info

Ajude na tradução dos man-pages e info-pages para o Português Brasileiro (pt_BR)

Os man-pages (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_page) e os info-pages (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Info_%28Unix%29) são manuais e guias (http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ughelp.html) que ajudam os usuários a utilizar determinado programa. Essas man-pages e info-pages estão em inglês e precisam ser traduzidas para o Português Brasileiro (pt_BR), atualmente existe um projeto que faz essa parte de tradução das man-pages, que é o LDP-BR:

LDP-BR (Linux Documentation Project Brasil):

http://trac.watter.net/ldp-br/wiki/WikiStart

E tem também o Faq do LDP-BR:

http://trac.watter.net/ldp-br/wiki/LdpbrFaq

O projeto LDP-BR, me parece que é coordenado por Leslie Watter (leslie@watter.org).

Para contribuir com a tradução ou para ter um contato mais rápido com a equipe de tradução do LDP-BR, também se pode cadastrar nesta lista:

http://bazar2.conectiva.com.br/mailman/listinfo/ldp-br

Mais o ideal seria criar um novo grupo de tradutores, para ajudar o atual grupo de tradutores do LDP-BR, primeiramente na tradução das man-pages para depois, passar para as info-pages.

O projeto LDP-BR engloba todas as distribuições Linux.

Caso queiram ajudar, é só se registar aqui: http://trac.watter.net/ldp-br/register e também na lista: http://bazar2.conectiva.com.br/mailman/listinfo/ldp-br

Mais informações: Fórum do Guia do Hardware.net http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/manpages-ajude/1073960/

----------

